# Polish Naval SOF Unit - Formoza



## Ravage (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 16, 2011)

Do these guys have a CT/hostage rescue  role as well as GROM?


----------



## Ravage (Jul 16, 2011)

If need be - yes.
All or our SOF (by that I mean GROM, Formoza and the Regiment) are cross trained in that type of operations.
But GROM is the only one whose main purpuse is hostage situations.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 16, 2011)

Roger that. thanks.


----------



## Ravage (Aug 21, 2011)

VIP visit in the units HQ


----------



## Ravage (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Ravage (Jan 10, 2012)

Formoza during a recent show and tell:


----------



## Ravage (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Ravage (Jan 21, 2012)

Show and tell for the Prez:


----------



## kriss316 (Feb 16, 2012)

Soldiers from FORMOZA in Kandahar Province 2008/2009.






And pics from Poland.


----------



## kriss316 (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## kriss316 (Feb 16, 2012)

FORMOZA during training with Police CT central unit BOA.


----------



## kriss316 (Feb 16, 2012)

FORMOZA and Commando Unit from Lubliniec


----------



## Ravage (Mar 26, 2012)

Pimp my boom-stick


----------



## Robal2pl (Mar 26, 2012)

Mag pouch as holster - interesting...


----------



## Ravage (Mar 26, 2012)

That and three Gerber knife puches...


----------



## Robal2pl (Mar 26, 2012)

It's guerilla style


----------



## Ravage (Mar 27, 2012)

photo op with SEALs in the Persian Gulf





(notice the AK variant)


----------



## Ravage (Apr 25, 2012)

Recently, the unit was awarded by MPs with the title of "The most Just unit in the Military" (go figure?).
Always a good reason for a photo op.....and to get drunk :)

Congats guys and galls.


----------



## Ravage (Apr 27, 2012)

Some photos from recent training conducted with the big Navy and local LEOs


----------



## kriss316 (Jun 7, 2012)

FORMOZA and central Police CT unit BOA.


----------



## kriss316 (Jun 7, 2012)

FORMOZA during VBSS training.


----------



## Ravage (Jun 10, 2012)

Quite rare photos of initial combat training for candidates, aspiring to join Formoza Naval SOF unit....reminds you of anything?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 11, 2012)

I guarantee you at least 9 of those 11 guys in pic #5 are peeing...


----------



## Ravage (Aug 18, 2012)

A few photos from a recent show'n tell event:


----------



## Ravage (Aug 19, 2012)

A few more from the same event:


----------



## Ravage (Sep 3, 2012)

A short docu from the event.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 14, 2012)

A random recent one:


----------



## Ravage (Sep 20, 2012)

A few photos from Formozas' Basic Combat Training:


----------



## Ravage (Sep 24, 2012)

For the past few days, Polands biggest Military Exercise is in full swing - Anaconda 2012.
As usually, our SOF elements are in the heart of it all.


----------



## Ravage (Sep 27, 2012)

Same Exercise


----------



## Ravage (Oct 13, 2012)

A couple of new ones. Fire from the sky training.


----------



## Ravage (Nov 4, 2012)

Courtesy of Stormovik at MPnet

Photos of candidates for the units Combat Teams going through Initial Training. It's aprox. 9 months in duration.
Good luck guys....


----------



## Ravage (Jan 9, 2013)

Commander Wichniarek - Formozas CO.

Formoza's commanding officer was selected to become Chief-Of-Staff of CFSOCC (Combined Special Operations Component Command) in Afghanistan.
Gen. Frank Kisner (Commander of NATO Special Operations Command) wanted a Polish officer to obtain the function.
During his absence, his unit will be commanded by Lt. Commander Radosław Tokarski.

As of January 1st 2013, Formoza is a important element of NATOs Quick Reaction Force.

Congratulations.


----------

